# Looking for a mod for S&W Galaxy



## DesertGunner (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got a Smith & Wesson Galaxy LED light, the one with two switches and red (2) /white (8)/blue (2) LEDs. I'm looking for some possible mods I might make to it without busting the bank. I thought it would make a good challenge since the body is largely one-piece. It's certainly a POS and not much good as-is, so no qualms about cutting it up.


----------

